

XSLT : good? bad? outdated? - Lockheed

Is it a good move to use XSLT?Does it affect the performance in general? Do you personally prefer the use of XSLT? I would love to hear what the hackers here at news.y think about this.Any response would be highly appreciated.
======
aston
I don't like XML, much less its derivative/associated file formats. But if I
needed to transform from XML to XML, I would almost certainly use an XSLT
stylesheet. It's the right tool for the job.

------
Tichy
I think it is outdated. It is fairly complicated, but what really annoys me is
the "entity" problem. That vision of passing a document through a series of
XSLT filters does not work, because the defined entities get transformed after
the first pass (ie something like &#160; don't remember correct syntax). Maybe
I just couldn't figure out how to make it work though - which leads back to
point #1, too complicated.

